# My DSL Modem status light continues to flash on and off.



## JJessey (Apr 8, 2006)

Just to give you a quick summary to my issue. I have Sprint as my DSL service. Since, September 05 if have been having contecting issues. I have had three modems replaced and have had three times in which a Sprint rep has come to my house and check the lines. Today was the forth time. This past Thursday I recieved my new modem, When I contacted all the lines and turned on the modem all the lights came on but I still could not connect. I tried power cycling and this did not help. Since, I have been having these issues I decided to call in a professional PC repair service. They came to my house on Friday checked everything out on my machine and told me the problem is between the modem and the server at Sprint. I proceded to call Sprint and turned the phone over the the PC service tech to talk to the Sprint tech. After running some network checks, the Sprint tech proceded to set up another day in whick there serviceman could come over and check the lines from the modem the the server. This appointment was today at 10:00am. About 9:00 pm last night my service started to work and was able to get online. The service tech from Sprint arrived at 10:00am today and check all the lines again and everything appear to be ok. About an hour later I could not connect and still cannot connect. My DSL light continues to flash on and off. I currently using my wireless card using a neightbors service to connect on line. I will wait to hear back on a possible solution to my problem. Otherwise, I will try to reinstall Windows XP professional again. Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If your DSL modem is losing the connection, I wouldn't waste time installing XP again, since that won't accomplish anything. Could you have something like a telephone device on the line without a filter? I'd consider doing some "bulletproof" DSL interior wiring to eliminate interior wiring and devices as an issue.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------



## Petz13 (May 18, 2007)

I just had this exact same problem....after a month a Verizon tech finally figured it out. I had been using the same DSL modem for 8 years when he finally went out. My ISP sent me a new modem, cables, splitter but the DSL would not go on...after two weeks of arguing with them and having them check my line they sent out another new modem with same result and since they didn't seem to know what the problem was or offer to come out I switched to new ISP. They sent me out a modem and now my DSL was flickering....but still not connecting. Verizon tech called me and asked me what modem I was using and he said that was the problem. My line was set up for the older style modem and now that I had a new modem the line needed to be switched internally at Verizon. With a flip of a switch I was up and running


----------

